# Hey guys :)



## mantisboybrandon (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys! My name is Brandon and I'm 17 years old and as some of you might have already read, i have been keeping Medit. Mantises or Irises for all my life and I've successfully been able to breed them every season for about 7 years or more! I've only had one other type of mantis, the chinese mantis or california mantis (Idr which kind as i bought it from a petco  ) but that was a really great mantis. I hope this gives some good intro info about me and I look forward to learning more about mantises


----------



## ismart (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 23, 2010)

welcome to the forum!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome,lots you can learn here!


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome Brandon, nice to have you.

-Kevin


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Jesskb (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mantisboybrandon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcomes!  i posted a few new topics to let you guys know a little more about my passion for all living things and know my experience levels and how many other hobbys i have. Hope i wont be too annoying to eveyone ^_^


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome and u wont bother us, we are hardened mantis keepers! :tt2:


----------

